# bike choice



## victorscp (Nov 8, 2011)

ugh... i thought this would be the safest place to post this hahaha

so i bought a schwinn hybrid and its nice and all but i want a real road bike now and im having trouble deciding 

here are the options
11 specialized tarmac apex mid compact- 1350
11 alton corsa (comes with sora components/carbon frame)- 1000
12 specialized allez elite-1200
11 motobecane century comp-1200
or just settle for a trek 1.2 for 900
i ridden the trek and the tarmac and i really like the tarmac but i dont think i like the price so much lol


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

victorscp said:


> ugh... i thought this would be the safest place to post this hahaha
> 
> so i bought a schwinn hybrid and its nice and all but i want a real road bike now and im having trouble deciding
> 
> ...


Component differences aside, assuming by 'like' you're including that the Tarmac fits well, you can split the difference and go with the Allez. Same geometry, so fit and handling will be the same, with an alu frame versus CF. Just make sure any gearing differences suite your fitness/ terrain, but in most instances working with your LBS can correct that at a minimal cost. 

A compromise, yes. But that's what having a price range generally imposes. Besides, run 25c tires and experiment with tire pressures and IMO you'll get close to the Tarmac's ride. 

As to the others, I'm not familiar with Alton, so cannot comment, but if you can't be fitted to (and test ride) the Motobecane I don't recommend going the online route.

Lastly, I'd take the Allez over the 1.2, but that's JMO.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

victorscp said:


> i really like the tarmac but i dont think i like the price so much lol


I know this won’t be the most satisfying answer but…get whatever you think will get you out riding more often/motivate you the most – so that means whatever you like the best, which in turn usually means the one that feels the best on a test ride. 

All that aside though, I just got a Tarmac. And here’s a big FYI – for the apex mid compact, 1350 is a very good price (in my area). Also, if you spend more, it may get you riding more because you want to maximize that investment . The gearing is fine for most terrain, especially if your fitness is somewhat OK but at first, you may find it geared a bit high because you’re coming from a hybrid, which is likely geared lower. You’ll get used to it though – either that or it’ll force you to become stronger or break down and go to a compact setup (switch out the 52/36 chain rings that it has now and go to a 50/34), which isn’t super expensive to switch if you need/want to. Yes, those 2 extra teeth do make a difference.

Keep in mind that aluminum is heartier than carbon. Most people treat carbon like it was a sleeping baby. You may worry less with aluminum (and many AL bikes now have carbon forks anyway) and the ride will be very similar. I had (and still have) aluminum before I got the Tarmac and found it to be perfectly fine, even for longer rides but YMMV as they say.


----------



## victorscp (Nov 8, 2011)

the reason i like the tarmac is cause sram apex over the shimano 105 i think it is easier to shift but maybe i just need to try the 105 more


----------



## victorscp (Nov 8, 2011)

the tarmac has been sold out ='(


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Funny, I like Shimano Ultegra over SRAM Rival. (I think that's apples-to-apples? I didn't research the Rival bike at all.)

In my size, fit would be almost identical between the Tarmac and the Allez, with the handling on the Tarmac likely just a bit quicker. The difference that makes me think that is very small, and TBH I might not be able to tell.

Looks like you're being offered a reasonably good price on the Allez. So, bonus. Anyway, I don't think you should just reject that option.

I found Alton on a b-2-b web site. Is it a catalog bike? IMO, your local shop actually adds quite a lot of value to your purchase. They should be able to help you set up your bike correctly for you, and with some after-sale service. Of course they could do all that with any bike, but you'd generally have to pay a la carte.

If you're really bummed out about the Tarmac, you can always order one at retail. At least, unless Specialized has already sold out their '12 production, which seems unlikely in February.


----------



## victorscp (Nov 8, 2011)

i found the corsa at a lbs and it fit pretty well im going back today to go for a test ride. the owner said he would sell it for 950 even if i paid cash so there is more incentive to buy it if it rides well


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I think I'd take the Allez over an unkown brand's carbon frame with Sora hung on it. Other things equal, of course.


----------

